# IPO Tracking Training Video - Vongalanberg Kai



## Vislor (Nov 14, 2012)

Today&#39;s Track with Kai - YouTube - Vongalanberg Kai Tracking Training at Vislor Dog Training Centre. He got joint 2nd highest Tracking Score at the IPO World Championships this year with 99/100 points.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Got any of Henrietta who got 100?


----------



## Vislor (Nov 14, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> Got any of Henrietta who got 100?


Nope. I did have the pleasure of watching her get the 100 from a beautiful farm house high in the Grunberg Valley drinking local Pear Wine given to me by the farmer who owned the land where the tracking was taken place.

Didn't get any footage of it, but it was very nice!

We ended that first day with Great Britain 1st and 2nd on the leader board, too!


----------

